
What Would Be on Your List of Teach Yourself Software Engineering? - jumpspaceyoung
I really enjoy Teach Yourself Computer Science[1]
 and I would like to know what would be on your list (books and topics) for Software Engineering.<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com&#x2F;
======
itronitron
One of the most important skills to develop is the practice of breaking up
chunks of work into smaller pieces (and completing them) so that progress can
be made on what initially appears to be an insurmountable and abstract
problem.

~~~
evan199101
nice

------
aisafetyceo
In my experience most of computer science is about being clever.

ubiquitous artificial general intelligence is for me the obvious contemporary
north star.

the problem is that an approach to AGI has yet to be discovered so any content
regarding implementing AGI from current literature should be allowed into the
conscience with caution.

the solution is to recognize that however implemented the AGI mind will mirror
our human mind insomuch as it will be created by other human minds

Therefor a productive question is: how does my mind work? and investigate this
question sincerely using your inner voice to map the properties of a thought

then you can endeavor to confidently implement an AGI knowing that whatever
content you encounter was developed from an environment similar to the one
your inner voice finds itself in.

The key insight to acquire is that the quality of your system will be tied to
the quality of inner voice dialogue you have with your self not the quality of
books/papers published by others

------
quaquaqua1
Eloquent JS is a decent starting point. W3 schools is even better.

But nothing will ever beat opening up notepad++ and making a one file
html/css/js website of your own and having to research how to implement every
idea in your head!

------
BoiledCabbage
Oh i thought this was an actual question and not spam.

Brand new account, one post....

~~~
jumpspaceyoung
THis is an actual question and not spam. I am not sure how can this be
considered spam. I am not affiliated with the website above, I thought it was
quite famous; I believe I discovered it on HN.

------
daviddever23box
Buy a Raspberry Pi, build a bootable SD card, then teach yourself some system
management basics (shell, init, filesystem, etc.)

